# .NET Treiber für den Zugriff auf E/A Signale mit C# oder VB.NET



## CSharper (13 Februar 2012)

*Windows .NET Treiber für den Zugriff auf E/A Signale mit C# oder VB.NET*

*Der überarbeitete HFI Treiber für das .NET Framework 3.5 
und Windows 7 steht jetzt zum kostenlosen Download bereit.*

Der Zugriff auf die E/A-Signale und Diagnose-Informationen ist dabei über eine Klassenbibliothek möglich. 
Die HFI-Bibliothek unterstützt PCI-Karten mit INTERBUS-Master sowie Buskoppler mit Ethernet-Anschluss.

Alle Datenzugriffe werden über angemeldete Variablen-Objekte realisiert, 
bei einer Änderung der Daten besteht die Möglichkeit, durch ein Event des Variablen-Objekts 
benachrichtigt zu werden. 
Alle Diagnose-Informationen werden über einheitliche Events dem Anwender zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Somit kann im Fehlerfall sofort auf das Ereignis reagiert werden und die Information gemeldet 
oder gespeichert werden. 
Für die schnelle Inbetriebnahme der vorhandenen Hardware kann aus der bestehenden Konfiguration 
im Handumdrehen ein lauffähiges Visual Studio 2008 Projekt erstellt werden.

Den Download des kostenlosen *HFI 3.0* Treiber, finden Sie unter *Service & Support* im *Downloadcenter *von Phoenix Contact 
unter den folgenden Anschaltbaugruppen:


Anschaltbaugruppe für PC-Systeme mit PCI-Bus*IBS PCI SC/I-T*2725260Anschaltbaugruppe für PC-Systeme mit PCI-104-Bus*IBS PCI 104 SC-T*2737494Ethernet- / Inline-Buskoppler*FL IL 24 BK-B-PAC*2862327Ethernet- / Inline-Buskoppler*FL IL 24 BK-PAC*2862314Inline-Buskoppler für Ethernet mit acht digitalen Eingängen und vier digitalen Ausgängen*IL ETH BK DI8 DO4-2TX-PAC*2703981









Unterstützte Betriebssysteme:
Windows XP
Windows 7 (32)
Windows 7 (64) als x86 Anwendung, nur für Ethernetbuskoppler


----------



## stef_feu (24 Mai 2012)

*bisher nur WinXP auf der Homepage*

wo finde ich die aktualisierten Treiber für Win7 32/64 Bit?


----------



## CSharper (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
den Treiber findet man auf der Homepage von Phoenix Contact www.phoenixcontact.de.
Dort unter Suche HFI eingeben, unter den Suchergebnissen bei der Anschaltbaugruppe 
IBS PCI SC/I-T - 2725260 auf den Link Downloads klicken.
Auf der neuen Seite, befindet sich der Treiber unter der Rubrik Software.
Um den Treiber Herunterzuladen, muss man sich vorher bei Phoenix Contact registrieren.
Die Registrierung ist kostenfrei.

Gruß
CSharper


----------

